

Nerd Discovers Exactly Which Day was Ice Cube's Good Day - muhammadatt
http://andreawoo.wordpress.com/2012/01/27/nerd-discover-exactly-which-day-was-ice-cubes-good-day/

======
nopassrecover
I had never heard the song but this is pretty cool inference work. This
comment questioning the conclusions is great as well:
[http://andreawoo.wordpress.com/2012/01/27/nerd-discover-
exac...](http://andreawoo.wordpress.com/2012/01/27/nerd-discover-exactly-
which-day-was-ice-cubes-good-day/#comment-327)

~~~
muhammadatt
Great link, that comment is amazing.

